# Vaejovis waueri babies!!!



## Nomadinexile (Jul 21, 2009)

Found these little specks this morning!     Mom is about 3/4" long total.  Pics aren't super, but they are tiny!  And I have 6mp point and shoot.  I have another mom about to pop as well, so if anyone is interested in some tiny 2i Vaejovis in a few weeks, keep me in mind!      Oh, the best thing about V. waueri, they never will need more than a deli cup to call home.  An xs kk would be a kingdom to one of these!  Anyway,... lets try a pic


----------



## alexi (Jul 21, 2009)

very cool.  I've always thought vejovids were cool and kinda wanted one.  Small, active, not dangerous, just fun little guys.  Unfortunately I promised my gf I wouldn't get any more scorps until we have a bigger place.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 21, 2009)

Deli cup.  2i's could go in 1oz ketchup deli cup.  You could keep this anywhere! You could put one in a spice rack!  Heck, behind the mirror in the bathroom.  If you have 1"x1"x1", you have room for one of these 2i!  

(I am kidding about the spice rack and bathroom btw, not that they wouldn't fit but...     )




alexi said:


> very cool.  I've always thought vejovids were cool and kinda wanted one.  Small, active, not dangerous, just fun little guys.  Unfortunately I promised my gf I wouldn't get any more scorps until we have a bigger place.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, congrats Nomad!  Cute little buggers.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Kathy!  so so tiny


----------



## K3jser (Jul 21, 2009)

congrats with the brood mate.. but the waueri speice was moved into the Hoffmannius genus..


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sorry, I believe you and all, but do you have a link to this info for me?  This is the first I have heard of it.  I didn't even know there was a Hoffmannius genus!  Plus everywhere I go it is still listed as Vaejovis.  :?    Is this a recent development, or is there disagreement on the move and it's not being followed by everyone???  Thanks for your help, and the congrats!  I am stoked, never seen a scorpion this small.  No where near this small.  Amazing. 




K3jser said:


> congrats with the brood mate.. but the waueri speice was moved into the Hoffmannius genus..


----------



## K3jser (Jul 21, 2009)

its close to a year ago that it happent.. just not alot of ppl that noticed and then there is some that doesnt belive in its a real change and stuff so they refused to use it.. 

but here are a link to Scorpion files blog
http://scorpion-files.blogspot.com/2008/07/taxonomical-changes-in-vaejovidae.html

you will find the link to the euscorpius pdf file on that link allso..


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 21, 2009)

right on, I have a few of them, and collect them when I am not hurting myself, so I guess I should catch up on it's classification.  Unfortunately, that goes for most the other state species as well.  I need more time!   thanks though!  I appreciate it.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 21, 2009)

it can take a while for taxonomic changes to take hold and many times reclassifications are made and then soon after removed. i have not read the reclassification that has been done in this group, so its not necessarily that i believe the reclassification is incorrect as i know nothing about the reasons behind it, but at this point in time very few people are using the Hoffimanus name and its just easier for me to avoid confusion by reffereing to it by the classical name. i often do this for quite sometime before transitioning over. right now i reffere to the species as Vaejovis(hoffimanus) spiningerus/wauri/puritans/etc. im not encouraging others to do so, this is just my viewpoint. i was also very reserved for a while about the switch from C exilicauda back to C sculpturatus





John


----------



## kupo969 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice. Are you planning on putting a price or are you going to let some go? Let me know.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 22, 2009)

I am going to sell some and give some away.  Most of the giving goes to my friends though.  Right now I am broke and shouldn't be giving away anything really, but I still do as much as can.  I am going to (if reminded or if I remember) do some kind of contest in the fall for some stuff.  Don't know what yet, but I am going to do something.    ryan




kupo969 said:


> Very nice. Are you planning on putting a price or are you going to let some go? Let me know.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 22, 2009)

*More Babies!*

Mom 2 popped last night!  Mom 3 is getting ready to as well. (wierd digging behavior on cage floor)  WOW!  if you have a V. Waueri, check them for babies!  I think it's that time of year for them!  Wow.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 22, 2009)

*Mom 2*

Mom 2 with babies!  


http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt279/Nomadinexile/Vwaueri/?action=view&current=IMG_2489.jpg


----------



## kupo969 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice. Do you have a final count?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 22, 2009)

I think 15 on each.  But it sure is tough to tell.  She is less than an inch, maybe 3/4"?  So you have to be right up on her to see ANYTHING.  And I am afraid that if I get any closer than I have, she is going to start chomping them.
But I am pretty sure my total will be around 30-35


----------



## yokkohmorata (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice Pics..


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks yokko!  I think they are the smallest things I've ever photographed.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice , i rly been wanting one or two of these guys!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 23, 2009)

*Holy Nursery Bat Man!*

Well, I am 3 for 3.  3 days, and 3 broods of V. waueri.  That's right, found another new mom this morning!  At this rate, I am worried my male my pop tomorrow!  

Oh, and I think there are 18ish on this one.


----------



## kupo969 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hah, that is AWESOME! But you only had 3 females?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 23, 2009)

That's funny, I just went to check the other one, and it's a tarantula!  HEHE
I sent the 4th V. waueri I had to a friend a week ago.  So I have 3 total.  And all three have babies!  All within 3 days!  



kupo969 said:


> Hah, that is AWESOME! But you only had 3 females?


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jul 23, 2009)

Congtats! Are you going to sell them when they are ready?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 23, 2009)

sure enough dw, but I am going to hold some back.    I'll save a couple for you though.  Here is pic of mom 3.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> sure enough dw, but I am going to hold some back.    I'll save a couple for you though.  Here is pic of mom 3.


Cool! Looks pretty impressive to see a Scorpion allow her babies to ride on her back but brutally attack or kill anything else that moves.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 24, 2009)

it's amazing how gentle they can be when the want to!  Yeah, it's amazing dw.
Have you had any birthings?  I am going to have to send you something gravid next time.  It's hard to tell with some of them until they get really close though.  Oh, and no babies today, so the streak stands at 3.    

Btw, I am expecting 1 V. coahuilae, 1 maybe 2 V. intermedius as well.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 5, 2009)

I just separated moms from 2i's today and wanted to give an update.  Totals from 3 moms were 12,12,20   for a total of 44.  I have them posted in classifieds with my C. vittatus 2i thread if you are interested.  I only have 20 I am going to be selling, and I will be giving moms as extras and not have any except the few scorplings I am keeping and what is already sold.  I am not going to collect any more of these any time soon, so if you want any, I would get them now.  I haven't seen them for sale before, and I won't be doing so again anytime soon after these go.  Thanks! Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh that is awesome Nomad!!!!  Wow, that is a lot of little mouths to feed!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 5, 2009)

Thankfully, I finally came to my senses and got roach colonies.  Now I have plenty of food!  It's the time that I need more of!    



kathy_in_arizona said:


> Oh that is awesome Nomad!!!!  Wow, that is a lot of little mouths to feed!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually, It looks like they are all going to have new homes soon.    I don't think I am going to have most of them for very long at all.  That's o.k. though.  While I do enjoy all the little ones, it was never my intent to raise them all, and they will all go to nice homes and be a joy for others.  I think I am going to keep a couple from each mom, and the rest will get spread around.....


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 7, 2009)

*Picture*

Pic of baby at bottom of my sales thread.  Sorry I have to send you there, I am not trying to sell them, just reached my limit on attachments.     Ryan

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1458290#post1458290


----------

